# Blending



## wineview (Apr 18, 2022)

Thinking about September and what I want to make. I’ve decided to only buy two varietals. One being Cabernet Sauvignon. What would you blend with the cab?


----------



## Ohio Bob (Apr 18, 2022)

Merlot. If you do 75/25 Cab dominant, that’s a Bordeaux left bank, if it’s 75/25 Merlot dominant that’s a Bordeaux right bank. So you can do both as well as have some straight of each.


----------



## wineview (Apr 18, 2022)

Can you explain left bank and right bank?
Now maybe my math is not correct but if I do 75/25 and 75/25 both ways, how is there anything leftover?
thanks.


----------



## Ohio Bob (Apr 18, 2022)

The Bordeaux region in France has a river flowing through. The weather and terroir make the region unique where the left bank and right bank make Bordeaux with different blend ratios.


----------



## wineview (Apr 18, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> The Bordeaux region in France has a river flowing through. The weather and terroir make the region unique where the left bank and right bank make Bordeaux with different blend ratios.


My edit happened as you were answering. If I do 75/25 and 75/25 both ways, how is there anything leftover?


----------



## Ohio Bob (Apr 18, 2022)

Those are percentages. If you bottle the first gallon of each as a pure varietal, then split the remainder. You may prefer a 75/25 Cab, but a 60/40 Merlot. You might have to open Excel to do the math.


----------



## wineview (Apr 18, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> Those are percentages. If you bottle the first gallon of each as a pure varietal, then split the remainder. You may prefer a 75/25 Cab, but a 60/40 Merlot. You might have to open Excel to do the math.


Ok. That is assuming I ferment separately. I prefer to ferment the blended juices.


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 18, 2022)

wineview said:


> Ok. That is assuming I ferment separately. I prefer to ferment the blended juices.


The math is still the same. Just percentages of grapes by weight.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 18, 2022)

The best answer to "what do I blend with Cab Sauv?" is "yes". I don't know if there's any red Vinifera that doesn't blend well with Cab Sauv.

However, I agree with all previous posts that Merlot is the most iconic. Depending on how much wine you're making, you might try numerous blends, e.g., 100% Cab Sauv, 0% Merlot -- then 75/25, 50/50, 25/75, and 100/0.

You might like one blend more than others, but you'll get no disappointments.


----------



## wineview (Apr 19, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> The best answer to "what do I blend with Cab Sauv?" is "yes". I don't know if there's any red Vinifera that doesn't blend well with Cab Sauv.
> 
> However, I agree with all previous posts that Merlot is the most iconic. Depending on how much wine you're making, you might try numerous blends, e.g., 100% Cab Sauv, 0% Merlot -- then 75/25, 50/50, 25/75, and 100/0.
> 
> You might like one blend more than others, but you'll get no disappointments.


Does it make a tremendous difference if I blend after primary is complete? That would make dividing into carboys a lot easier.


----------



## Ohio Bob (Apr 19, 2022)

Yes, it makes a huge difference. What are you trying to accomplish, or what are your constraints?

It gives you tremendous flexibility if you ferment separately and blend after. That is the recommendation IMHO.


----------



## wineview (Apr 19, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> Yes, it makes a huge difference. What are you trying to accomplish, or what are your constraints?
> 
> It gives you tremendous flexibility if you ferment separately and blend after. That is the recommendation IMHO.


I’ve done it both ways and didn’t notice much of a taste difference. I agree, ferment and then blend is a lot easier. I wanted to hear others experience.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 19, 2022)

wineview said:


> Does it make a tremendous difference if I blend after primary is complete? That would make dividing into carboys a lot easier.


The short answer is "yes", when you blend makes a difference. The long answer is "all choices work".

One option is to ferment and bulk age all varietals separately, and blend at some point down the road -- 3 to 24 months after fermentation completes. This gives you the best control over the final result. You can make blends with as little as 1% of a given varietal.

Me? I don't have the storage space to do that, so I field blend -- my 2020's were fermented in 4 batches -- 2 Merlot, 1 Zinfandel, and 1 Vinifera Blend (Cab Sauv, Cab Franc, Malbec, Petit Verdot). Post fermentation I blended the 4 batches into two:

1) 66.7% free run Merlot, 33.3% free run Vinifera Blend. 2) 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% Vinifera Blend. These were bottled in February and I'm highly pleased with both. Could I have made better if I bulk aged for 6 months then blended? Don't know and at this point, don't care. I produced a result I'm pleased with and don't waste time looking back.

The enemy of "good" is not "bad". The true enemy is "better".

For 2021 my grape purchase was scotched, so I made a triple batch of FWK Super Tuscan, and a field blend of FWK Syrah, Petite Sirah, & Merlot. So far we like the Super Tuscan better, but it's not by a lot. This will be another win for this team.  

My advice is to do what you need to do, and don't sweat it. If you like the result, you have succeeded.


----------



## wineview (Apr 19, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> The short answer is "yes", when you blend makes a difference. The long answer is "all choices work".
> 
> One option is to ferment and bulk age all varietals separately, and blend at some point down the road -- 3 to 24 months after fermentation completes. This gives you the best control over the final result. You can make blends with as little as 1% of a given varietal.
> 
> ...


Did you introduce MLF to any of these blends?


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 20, 2022)

wineview said:


> Did you introduce MLF to any of these blends?


I haven't.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Apr 21, 2022)

Anyone blend at pour time? ie) decant 2 different vinos in same decanter at once

Cheers!


----------



## wineview (Apr 21, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I haven't.


Yes. I do it regularly.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 21, 2022)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Anyone blend at pour time? ie) decant 2 different vinos in same decanter at once


I don't, but it certainly allows for flexibility!


----------



## CDrew (Apr 21, 2022)

wineview said:


> Thinking about September and what I want to make. I’ve decided to only buy two varietals. One being Cabernet Sauvignon. What would you blend with the cab?



I don't know where you are or how much choice you get, but I would buy the nicest grapes you can, regardless of variety. For instance if the Syrah looks awesome and the Cabernet looks like it was picked a month ago, skip the Cabernet and make the syrah. If you have to pre-order, that's difficult. 

Anyway, don't get too hug up on it. Have clean and complete fermentation, and good winery practices and you will in the end be happy with what you make. It's hard for me to make blending decisions when the wine is young. All that tannin and young wine taste takes a long time to settle down, and so blending two young wines is at best a guess. Fortunately, wine is very forgiving and as long as you start with nice grapes you usually end up with a good product.


----------



## tullamore (Apr 21, 2022)

cab is a great grape - all on its own 100%- if and say if done properly and u get a great vintage - dam there's nothing like it 
- i did a 2009 (which i'm still drinking now) was an absolute beauty 
i am bottling this weekend my 2019 cab sav and Syrah blend -which was co-fermented 
once u start making more blends u will get to know what u like - and u have the notes the percentages - then u can co-ferment together later down the road - at the beginning ferment separate - do bench trails and see what u like
after 34 years of wine making - i like to co-ferment certain blends that i like 
- its like when cook is adding all the spices together at the beginning and letting them all blend in together 
wine making there's no right or wrong - the only wrong is not being clean - sanitize everything - i am a little over board on that but that's ok - and i aways MLF
- i cannot stress enough about being clean - if not it can totally change ur wine to the worst


----------



## CDrew (Apr 21, 2022)

tullamore said:


> i am bottling this weekend my 2019 cab sav and Syrah blend -which was co-fermented
> once u start making more blends u will get to know what u like -
> 
> wine making there's no right or wrong - the only wrong is not being clean - sanitize everything - i am a little over board on that but that's ok - and i aways MLF
> - i cannot stress enough about being clean - if not it can totally change ur wine to the worst



Thanks for making me feel better about not bottling all of my 2020 yet! I've still got 30 gallons to bottle, just no bottles.

My blends tend to be what ever is left. For 2020 I still have 5 gallons each of syrah, primitivo, and sangiovese. It's going to be 6 cases of blend. All 3 wines are good as individuals and I'll bet will be an awesome blend.

And I'm from a home brewing background and agree about the clean.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 21, 2022)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Anyone blend at pour time? ie) decant 2 different vinos in same decanter at once
> 
> Cheers!


I do it all the time...

When I get to the bottom of a bottle and there isn't a full glass worth left.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 21, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> The short answer is "yes", when you blend makes a difference. The long answer is "all choices work".
> 
> One option is to ferment and bulk age all varietals separately, and blend at some point down the road -- 3 to 24 months after fermentation completes. This gives you the best control over the final result. You can make blends with as little as 1% of a given varietal.
> 
> ...


My relatives in Italy would split the harvest and ferment separately using different yeasts and then do the blending after. It's amazing the taste difference that can be had by your yeast choice.


----------



## tullamore (Apr 21, 2022)

CDrew said:


> Thanks for making me feel better about not bottling all of my 2020 yet! I've still got 30 gallons to bottle, just no bottles.
> 
> My blends tend to be what ever is left. For 2020 I still have 5 gallons each of syrah, primitivo, and sangiovese. It's going to be 6 cases of blend. All 3 wines are good as individuals and I'll bet will be an awesome blend.
> 
> And I'm from a home brewing background and agree about the clean.


 
that's another major point - is patience, patience 
its amazing how wine changes month to month - year to year - this batch i'm bottling this weekend i will start drinking it around Christmas time - after 2 years on american oak i like to let it sit for a while after bottling


----------

